# Intel i5-750 or i7-860



## NinjaNife (Jun 1, 2010)

I am basically building a new computer, and am considering these two processors.  I don't know much about the 860, but like the sound of the i5.  I know the i5 doesn't have HyperThreading, but that is the only difference I know about lol.  Which of these is better?  Or should I go to the LGA 1366 socket and get a better i7?


Also these are the other parts for the rig (if staying with one of these two processors:

Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

Motherboard: MSI P55-GD80 LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherbo...


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 1, 2010)

if your considering a 750 and such, which is a nice set up look here...


i5 750, MSI GD-80, 2x2gb Gskill DDR3-2000 Combo


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2010)

There are other differences also, like the restrictions of the P55 chipset for the 750, 2 PCI-E slots operating at 8x8, as opposed to 3 slots on many S1366 the first 2 of which operate at 16 x 16, although both now and in the future..... SLi or XFire may not interest you.  Of course with the i5 you also only get dual channel memory configurations.

You don't say what your PC's main use will be, in most CPU tasks and apps the 860 is the faster, but in many, not by a great deal, but in a few by a lot, of course most of these can use more than 4 threads so thats where the advantage lies.  if you game a lot, the two are pretty much neck for neck however it is rumoured that as more DX11 games become available, many of them will be multithredded so that should help the 860 move ahead slightly.

If it were me, i would take the 860, the 750 is a nice chip but for all round performance, plus what I beleive to be a slightly better chipset, my money just about goes to the 860. Now the practicalities however are slightly different, bang for buck the 750 probably edges it, it is a little cheaper and most of the boards should be cheaper also..... only you can decide!

Here is a review of the 750/870 but you will see in the results the 860's comparisons.......

http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i5-750-core-i7-860-870-processor-review-test/13


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 1, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> There are other differences also, like the restrictions of the P55 chipset for the 750, 2 PCI-E slots operating at 8x8, as opposed to 3 slots on many S1366 the first 2 of which operate at 16 x 16, although both now and in the future..... SLi or XFire may not interest you.  Of course with the i5 you also only get dual channel memory configurations.
> 
> You don't say what your PC's main use will be, in most CPU tasks and apps the 860 is the faster, but in many, not by a great deal, but in a few by a lot, of course most of these can use more than 4 threads so thats where the advantage lies.  if you game a lot, the two are pretty much neck for neck however it is rumoured that as more DX11 games become available, many of them will be multithredded so that should help the 860 move ahead slightly.
> 
> ...



The 750 & 870 run on the same chipset (P55).


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> if your considering a 750 and such, which is a nice set up look here...
> 
> 
> i5 750, MSI GD-80, 2x2gb Gskill DDR3-2000 Combo



Good call, I saw this thread and thought, 4x4 has this nearly exact setup for sale. If you decide the i5 is your path there is your system. 

Also good info above to take into consideration. As an i7 860 user myself I highly recommend it (if its not overkill for your use).


----------



## a_ump (Jun 1, 2010)

yep, i think the i7 860 is the sweetspot. better than the i7 920, overclocks good. and should hyperthreading ever get fully utilized by games then it's performance will be a good bit higher than the i5 750, as it is in current applications(not games) that are multi-threaded.  If you have the money get the 860, if your kinda on the fence, then get the 750 as it's still a great processor and perf/buck, it'll win until the majority of games and apps support multi-threading.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2010)

My personal preference for the 1156 socket is the i5 650. It's a dual core with hyperthreading, so in multi-threaded tasks, it can act like a quad, but in most applications that don't take advantage of multi-threading, its higher clock speeds will rip them to shreds. It is also built on a 32nm process with the others using 45nm which leads to better overclocking (if you so desire) and lower temperatures (which you do desire).


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 1, 2010)

This is going to be my main gaming rig for the next year (possibly longer), and I think at the most dual graphics cards would be all I need.  Forgot to say that lol.  Also, as far as I know the 860 uses the same chipset as the 750..  So would you suggest a different motherboard if I went with the 860, or would the one I linked work?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2010)

The one you linked will work just fine. I've heard good things about that board.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 1, 2010)

I also was wondering if it is true that the 750's multiplier is locked..  If that is the case, does it still have good OC potential?  I have an AMD 965BE right now, and most of my OC experience was just upping the multiplier.  Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2010)

Almost every CPU sold has a locked multiplier (expect to pay a premium for most of those who don't). Both the 750 and 650 have good overclocking potential, but the 650 has far greater.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 1, 2010)

So I think the overall consensus is that I should go for the i7-860 if I have the money (if the other option is the i5-750).  Is that correct?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2010)

^yes


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> The 750 & 870 run on the same chipset (P55).



Lol fookin ell @ confused.com!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 1, 2010)

For non-OC purpose, take the 860, turbo boot up to 3.6GHz is really nice.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> For non-OC purpose, take the 860, turbo boot up to 3.6GHz is really nice.



What about for OC purposes then?  Any different opinions on that?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2010)

A 860 will be a little hotter then a 750 due to volts. I've have had a 750,860,870. The 750 was a great easy 4ghz chip. With a good board, low volts. The 860's that I've seen are hotter at load then a 750 at 4ghz. Mine was screaming water after priming it for the 9h. Would I ever see those temps again, no since I don't fold, crunch. So, I was happy with my buy. It gave me more boost at 4ghz then the 750 even without hyperthreading on. 

In all.. a 750 will do nice in a "money tight" sort of way, while a 860 is one hell of a chip due to it hyperthreading capabilities..


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks.  Lastly, does the motherboard I linked support HyperThreading?  I was unable to find that out.  I think it does, but couldn't find anything to tell for sure.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2010)

NinjaNife said:


> Thanks.  Lastly, does the motherboard I linked support HyperThreading?  I was unable to find that out.  I think it does, but couldn't find anything to tell for sure.



Yeah, the board will support it. All p55,H55(57) support it.  Along with X58 boards.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay thanks.

I know I said "Lastly" in my other post, but I have another question.  You said you had the i5-750 and i7-860, and OC'd both to 4GHz.  Do you think I could OC the i7-860 to 3.5GHz or so with little trouble?  I am restricted to air cooling for now, and have a Zalman CNPS9900NT along with a Cooler Master HAF 932 case.  What kind of temperatures do you think I would be looking at (for both the 750 and 860) if I OC'd to 3.5GHz or 4GHz?  Not sure if you can answer that, but any ideas would be great (my AMD Phenom II X4 965BE 3.4GHz stock clocked with the fan is running at 35-40C idle, and 45-50C 100% CPU usage).  Thanks for your help.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2010)

My i7 860 is @ 3.5ghz with a Vcore of 1.176 @ 100% load and 1.12VTT- this was very simple to setup and although your voltages may be different there should be no issue getting to the same clock. 

Temps wise, I have a Mega and do not use air conditioning- when its in the mid 70s outside the temps stay under 55C. Personally, I would not trust that Zalman though to cool an overclocked i7 adequately.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 2, 2010)

After running my PC at 4GHz for over a year. I found it pretty pointless. None of the games that I have played dropped under 60FPS at default speed, and since summer just started, I'm running my PC @ default speed. My point is Core i7 doesn't need more juice than default speed. i7 860 is a better choice.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 2, 2010)

I found another question, but it is about the motherboard.  On the specs list, the Memory says this:

Memory Standard: DDR3 2133 (OC)/2000 (OC)/1800 (OC)/1600 (OC)/1333/1066

What does the "(OC)" mean after every MHz (I think it is the MHz anyway lol)?  Does that mean that either the 1333 or the 1066 can be OC'd to those other speeds, or does the board support all of those anyway (for instance, I am planning on getting DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800), and am not completely sure anymore that this motherboard supports it stock...)?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2010)

All it is saying. The ram will be at 1066 unless you change it yourself. So, If you want the 1600mhz that your ram runs, you gotta go in there and set it yourself.. Which isn't a bad thing due to you all ready wanting to oc the system to begin with.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 2, 2010)

The board supports all those RAM speeds. If you plan on OCing to ~3.5 plan on using 1333 and if you plan on taking it to 4.0 expect to use 1600. If you plan to take it higher you will probably need to look into 1800+ RAM.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 2, 2010)

Once again, a question not about the CPU (well, CPU compatibility/workability is important I guess lol).  I just checked some other G.Skill ram (I think I will go with them for now), and found these other two:

G.SKILL PI+ Turbulence 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ... (Kinda leaning towards this one because of the faster clock, even though the timings are slowed.  It is also a bit cheaper)

G.SKILL PIS Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRA... (I believe this one has faster timings, but it is a slower clock speed.  Also, what does the "2n" mean on the end of the timings in the specs?  Like it says "Timing: 6-9-6-24-2N")

Would those be better/faster for my uses (gaming and OC)?  Or should I stick with the stuff I was getting originally?



*EDIT*
I was also looking at this one: G.SKILL Trident 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM D...
I tossed that out though because the timings are slower, and the other ones come with cool fans


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 2, 2010)

here's a great chip and super deal for you...

i like the cas 6 ram...

Intel BX80605I7875K Core i7 875K Processor - 2.93GHz, LGA 1156, 8MB L3 Cache, Quad-Core, Lynnfield, Retail, No Fan, Unlocked Multiplier


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 2, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> here's a great chip and super deal for you...
> 
> Intel BX80605I7875K Core i7 875K Processor - 2.93GHz, LGA 1156, 8MB L3 Cache, Quad-Core, Lynnfield, Retail, No Fan, Unlocked Multiplier



Is that one a lot better than the 860?  I haven't looked into i7's as much, and the 860 was the cheaper one lol.  I really like that it has an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 2, 2010)

i see the i7 860 at about $270 and this is a 870 with a unlocked multi,,, so it;s a much better deal, give s you more flexibility with the unlocked multi...
for what $30 to $50 more  BAM

DISCLAIMER: thought that extra $50 off was instant, but its a rebate, "FAIL"


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2010)

you can get the 875 for $299 at Microcenter. Shipped mind you.. The 875 just came out last week so it's still under "review" Tweaktown has did a good review

The PiS are one hell of a kit. 

On my 750







They can really do the numbers just very temperamental with timmings. Gotta play with it like a girl to get it "just right". But, Think of it this way.. DDR3 is more about the Frequency then the timmings.. Unlike ddr2 where the tighter you can get them.. The more they "scream" for ya.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 2, 2010)

So i7-875K > i7-860..  Is this correct?  By much or little?  Or is the unlocked multiplier the main difference?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 2, 2010)

Just saw this thread and can highly recommend the board you've chosen, one of the best I have used.

If you buy my set-up, you don't have to worry about overclocking it, it's already done. 

Chip is at 4ghz and memory is at DDR3 2000.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2010)

NinjaNife said:


> So i7-875K > i7-860..  Is this correct?  By much or little?  Or is the unlocked multiplier the main difference?



the 875 is a 870 chip with Unlock Multi. The thing you gotta look at with unlock multi's is that you can get "higher oc" with "less FSB" So, your not stressing the system out as much as you would with a normal chip. So, you might be able to oc it more depending on the end system. the 750-870 can hit 4.ghz easy.. anything over that is just a plain E-pen1s type of deal. Your not going to see much difference, unless benching, after you hit 3.8ghz on these chips. Now, I haven't got a 875 yet to see. 


Your just looking at a chip (875) that can do more for you with less power.. Well, that's what the "paper" work shows it should be.. Like I said, it's to "new" to really see anything going on.. Wish I knew about it being this week before spending loads on a SSD..




4x4n said:


> Just saw this thread and can highly recommend the board you've chosen, one of the best I have used.
> 
> If you buy my set-up, you don't have to worry about overclocking it, it's already done.
> 
> Chip is at 4ghz and memory is at DDR3 2000.




I am with you man. Ever since the P55/x58 MSI has really shined.. Besides the "Fuzion" board.. But, that's _TOO_ new of a tech to really complain about.. Even the 700's and 800's series amd boards are sweet.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 2, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Just saw this thread and can highly recommend the board you've chosen, one of the best I have used.
> 
> If you buy my set-up, you don't have to worry about overclocking it, it's already done.
> 
> Chip is at 4ghz and memory is at DDR3 2000.



I was seriously thinking about it until I thought about going with the i7 instead of the i5.  I think I probably will go with this set then (links are from Newegg, but I might buy the actual parts from elsewhere):


Motherboard: MSI P55-GD80 LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherbo...

Processor: Intel Core i7-875K Lynnfield 2.93GHz 8MB L3 Cache ...

Memory: G.SKILL PIS Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRA...
^^Getting 2 of these for a total of 8Gb.


Everyone think this looks good?  Also if anyone has any OC settings for this setup let me know (something in the area to get me started lol).  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I am with you man. Ever since the P55/x58 MSI has really shined.. *Besides the "Fuzion" board..* But, that's _TOO_ new of a tech to really complain about.. Even the 700's and 800's series amd boards are sweet.



Why don't you like the fusion...?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2010)

It should be very good system for you. I don't think you'll regret that order one bet. 

Only thing. 8gbs will be a little harder to oc the system with. Shouldn't be to much more, but you'll feel the difference.



SystemViper said:


> Why don't you like the fusion...?



It's not that I didn't like it. Just that it's "to new" of a tech, the hydra part, to really make me wanna get it. Seeing reviews and all the problems they had, just didn't feel like, to me, it was worth it.. But, then again.. If I had a chance to grab the board, I'd probably feel different about it.


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Only thing. 8gbs will be a little harder to oc the system with. Shouldn't be to much more, but you'll feel the difference.



I would like to only get 4Gb, but all of my programs/games and such are set up for 8Gb (that is what I have now), and I am used to the settings.  When you say that I will notice the difference, do you mean that it actually slows the computer down?  Or that it is just harder to OC?  Not sure what you meant.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2010)

NinjaNife said:


> I would like to only get 4Gb, but all of my programs/games and such are set up for 8Gb (that is what I have now), and I am used to the settings.  When you say that I will notice the difference, do you mean that it actually slows the computer down?  Or that it is just harder to OC?  Not sure what you meant.



whenever your dimms are fully occupied, all four slots, it blogs down the system making it harder to oc and keep stable due to it requiring more to keep it stable. I would suggest, if you wanted, grab just 4gbs and see if you see a difference. If so, grab the other kit and go at it.  Who knows, it might not be so hard with you not wanting "so much" out of the system like more people do..


----------



## theonedub (Jun 2, 2010)

I used 4gb (2x2) then moved to 7gb (2x3 + 1gb) and there was no issue keeping the same OC I have. No bog down or anything. And yes it still runs dual channel and they are all matching sticks with one just lower capacity


----------



## NinjaNife (Jun 2, 2010)

Parts are ordered.  I only got 4Gb memory for now, and if I want more will go for 8Gb.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I used 4gb (2x2) then moved to 7gb (2x3 + 1gb) and there was no issue keeping the same OC I have. No bog down or anything. And yes it still runs dual channel and they are all matching sticks with one just lower capacity



7gb (2x3 + 1gb) 

6 gig with an oddball that is wak!

glad to hear it isn't hurting, thats good to know1


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> ...when its in the mid 70s outside the temps stay under 55C...



mid 70s outside? Where dyou live? Mercury?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably talking F.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 2, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> 7gb (2x3 + 1gb)
> 
> 6 gig with an oddball that is wak!
> 
> glad to hear it isn't hurting, thats good to know1



 I know! I got a great deal on my 3x2gb kit and I got real tired of just looking at the 2gb stick on my desk and I could really use the extra RAM in my Folding/WCG rig (P55). So when I found a 1gb stick that matched I decided to go head and try it out. 

It works fine which is what I figured since I can run mismatched size DDR2 RAM in my previous netbook without an issue too 



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> mid 70s outside? Where dyou live? Mercury?





DanishDevil said:


> Probably talking F.



Thanks DD, at times we all forget TPU! is international. In the US we use F commonly for environment temps and C for computer temps (just like most others do).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep. Mid 70s out sounds about right to me living in Southern California


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> mid 70s outside? Where dyou live? Mercury?



Lol, even in the UK we have had 70's outside for whole weeks already this year!  He is obviously talking F and not C.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 2, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, even in the UK we have had 70's outside for whole weeks already this year!  He is obviously talking F and not C.



Wow i thought only the USA still used that method of temperature reading.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2010)

No we still use both, a weather forecaster will always say, "today it's going to reach temeratures of 21C which is 70F"


----------

